# UK VM TiVo



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

TiVo recorded the two latest "Countryfile" episodes from a series link request but without any sound. Any remedy for this?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

If it's just countryfile I would suugest the problem is with the transmission.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

A programme problem would trigger lots of complaints.

Are any other recordings that work from the same channel number?


----------

